# New Installation



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't do many battery power conversions for others myself. But I did some for a fellow club member and delivered the goods today. One was a point to point trolley using semi-automatic controls, and the other full R/C. He and his wife were absolutely thrilled. Some of the comments from them (paraphrased here) ...

"Our trains have never run this good in 15 years !"
"I can't believe how slow they can now run without stalling out." (They used to always run "slot trains")
"The prototypical accel/decel from the station stops are incredible." (They used to have trolley's with start/stop operation).
"No more track cleaning! I'm sold!" "Let's convert the rest of them". 
"I can't believe how smooth they run." 
"I' m excited !" (Heard that a bunch of times ... 

It was a very satisfying day for all concerned.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't Mother Nature wonderful?

Goodluck with all the work she will generate for you.









The downside is you have a made a rod for your back.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Preach it brother.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07 Apr 2013 06:47 AM 
Preach it brother. Amen Brother.


----------

